# Which Programming Language to Learn?



## archananair (Mar 11, 2015)

In today's date career of web programmer or web developer is on peak, but at same time there are many programming languages which are coming to market and web programmer need to keep himself/herself up to date with latest technology. 
So i wanna ask if one has to start fresh career in web programming in today's date then which of programming languages he/she should know or have knowledge of.  

Do share your opinions, thank you.


----------



## Roseangel (Mar 10, 2016)

Php is  best programming language to learn..


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 10, 2016)

+1 to python for General Purpose programming, that can also be used in web applications.. It is the best beginner's programming language, if you have no prior experience in programming..

But if you do know OOP concepts and general programming language, go for PHP


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 10, 2016)

Try FreeCodeCamp.com 
You can learn both frontend and backend.


----------

